# 4CRS 2011 Permit Party



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us for the 2011 4CRS Permit Party - Jan. 11th at 4Corners Riversports!
Come meet up with all your river-tripping friends, plan your attack for the up coming permit season and enjoy some free beer!

Tues. Jan 11th from 5 to 8pm at 4Corners Riversports.

Even though many permit applications are now online, this is a chance to coordinate with each other face to face, not to mention there's no free beer on the internet. We will have computers available to fill out the online forms at the party. Did we mention free beer?

We'll see you there!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a quick reminder of the party tonight... see you there!


----------

